# postscript



## olaf (Oct 5, 2000)

I want to create a postscript file with Mac Os X.
But I can't setup the printer to chance it's port to can write to a disk or file.
I can't also find or use a virtual printer to create a postscript file.
I have to wait for adobe so they have a adobe driver for OsX.

Olaf


----------

